#kubuntu-council 2018-04-23
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> [19:21] <infinity> slangasek: I think the current plan is to let the world settle and kick off a fresh set of images before bed (in 4 or 5 hours or so).
<valorie> 14:25] <sforshee> slangasek: my best guess is about 5-6 hours, that's a really rough estimate though
<valorie> which is ok for me since today is acceptance day for GSoC
<valorie> so I have some email to write
<valorie> yikes, this looks a bit scary for update: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZSjKM6pVkt/
<valorie> I think I'll wait a bit before going ahead
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-24
<valorie> hmmm: https://medium.com/@temisclopeolimac/its-vvave-c3f83da90380
<valorie> really? vvave ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep.
<valorie> ugh
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/10.1ubuntu2
<valorie> looks like marching towards the final
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2018-April/001244.html
<valorie> exciting, tsimonq2!
<valorie> dare I ask how the driving test went?
<tsimonq2> Scheduling screwup at the DMV. I didn't click a button. (Their website is a horrible mess.)
<tsimonq2> So, I take my test, get this, on *Thursday* *morning*
<tsimonq2> Gonna be a looooooooooooooooooooong day.
<valorie> dear god
<valorie> hmmm, restart was not entirely without problems after all those updates
<valorie> Plasma froze and had to REISUB
<valorie> then it is sort of fine, but my dpi seems tiny
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-25
<valorie> ok, that's better
<valorie> packagekit crashed, had to dpkg --configure -a, update via apt, and all seems well
<valorie> huh, I think it was because I tried out prime-select and chose intel
<valorie> back in nvidia
<valorie> and everything looks back to normal
<valorie> [19:26] <infinity> World respinning, off to bed.
<valorie> 4 minutes ago
<tsimonq2> valorie: He's in London right now, lol.
<tsimonq2> He's at Canonical
<tsimonq2> *Canonical's Bluefin office.
<valorie> I understand
<valorie> "world respinning" is the important bit I thought
<tsimonq2> That's apparent.
<tsimonq2> (Steve said that would be the case earlier.)
<valorie> yep
<tsimonq2> Kool. :)
<valorie> which is why I took the afternoon to get my hair cut and do some work out in the yard
<valorie> and then fight with my laptop!
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> Funny enough, I got a haircut this afternoon as well!
<valorie> so your new license photo will show a lotta EAR
<tsimonq2> hahahahahaha
<tsimonq2> Maybe!
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> testing time!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFaLq-L9FnQ
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Mostly positive, but something is a bit off to me. can't quite say what
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> probably as I never heard of him before now :P
<valorie> I like it
<valorie> except he talks a lot
<valorie> ok, everybody hates oem, so I'll start there
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> OEM works fine here ;)
<acheronuk> I don't hate oem. only hated it when it was busted
<valorie> well, it's more fiddly, since one has to restart a couple of times
<valorie> and now i'm used to it
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-26
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How would the KC feel about commercial support from Altispeed replacing the mystery one we have now?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, To clarify, we can set prices. But it would be either commercial support for individuals or if a company wants a "Kubuntu approved commercial service" if they plan on mass deploying Kubuntu, they can handle that.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll talk to Noah in person this weekend but numbers are up in the air. Shoot. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't think we officially have one. I know about what our sites have.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, We have one listed on our site that nobody knows about.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (meaning, within Kubuntu)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yeah I know.
<valorie> tsimonq2: pm
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzuylNzpZIw
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Are we out the door yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no. waiting for ubuntu to fix their live session and respin
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ah
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So what are we doing with the banner?
<acheronuk> urgh. forgot about that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we need it bigger though 1024px is too small
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 1024?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun your images are 1024, and if I try to scale them up they lose sharpness
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x327) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8AgRuv00/file_6181.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> how is that?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I sorta recreated it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well I made it for the banner on the site.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so it is just 1024x264
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, then it is too small
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That is how the current banner is.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> site banner needs 1500px
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 1500x what?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> pixels
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> by what
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I need another size
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 1500x264?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> current one is 1500x386
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll redo it during lunch.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I have the one I did that can go up as a stopgap until whenever
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can you make the "Bionic Beaver 18.04 LTS" test similar to that one in placement?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x329) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/lWV3uHit/file_6185.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that's lost the evenness you did have :(
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I know but for that size it's tough with the Plasma wallpaper
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hmm
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Got the 4K wallpaper and redid it.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x329) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FK0VPffF/file_6187.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah, that is basically what I did
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk xcf
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oinbURQU/file_6188.xcf
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> haha. to be honest, I bet the xcf there and the one I have are much the same. just a case of tweaking sizes and postions of the 3 bits!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Most likely lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> As long as we have a banner there when the release announcement goes out, then Kool. we can always tweak it more.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Let me know where we need to change it. I can also change the twitter one too.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> there is a problem with telling you how to tweak it. as naturally, I'll be telling you to make it look like mine 😛
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> How do we feel about changing the twitter one to build up people?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> forwarded those to devel for Nate
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, what does "build up people" mean?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> build up the suspense?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, I doubt many would notice! but yeah
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk looks up twitter sizes
<valorie> ooo, still no release?
<valorie> hmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I tried a twitte one without the K gear, as we already have the gear as our user image?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I passed my test, with eight off. I can only get 24 off.  … I got too far into the intersection for a left turn and I hesitated too much (which I intentionally did because I thought that was the right thing to do... But it costed me points)
<ricktimmis[m]> Hey Great Banner, I love it
<valorie> congratulations, tsimonq2
<ricktimmis[m]> Congrats @tsimonq2
<valorie> you wuz wrong about timing of release though
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Yeeeaaaaahhhh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh well
<valorie> better a late fix than never
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: I'll end up publishing announcements for Lubuntu when I get to your place.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I need a nap.......
<valorie> can't wxl do it?
<valorie> i"m not done reading -release, but it seems like sloooooow progress
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nah, I have some stuff I need to put in there yet that he doesn't know the whole details about.
<valorie> ok, logjam seems broken
<valorie> I'm marking our images ready
<acheronuk> why?
<acheronuk> valorie: they are being respun right now
<valorie> ah
<valorie> yeah, it says rebuilding
<acheronuk> mark for testing reverts that?
<valorie> are they respinning all ?
<acheronuk> yes
<valorie> yeah, that reverted that
<acheronuk> the fix is in ubiquity. plus slideshow translations that got missed
<valorie> looks like we have new ISOs
<acheronuk> they are coming
<valorie> yeah, the old test results are still on the page
<acheronuk> they might vanish when the rebuild is published
<acheronuk> [19:27] <acheronuk> so what QA do we do on these respins? sanity check on ubiquity and slideshows?
<acheronuk> [19:28] <infinity> acheronuk: boot-install-reboot smoketest, make sure the slideshow kinda slideshows, and for gtkish flavours, check screen reader works.
<valorie> we certainly can't do a whole retest at this late date
<valorie> but I'll dig out my trusty usb drive One More Time
<acheronuk> really we are testing that ubiquity and slideshows did not break obviously from the update, and that the reboot fix still works
<valorie> there is a reboot fix?
<valorie> I missed that
<valorie> I'll do oem then
<valorie> again
<acheronuk> reboot fix was a previous re-spin
<acheronuk> I'm losing track!
<valorie> last night's test I still got my bug
<valorie> and had to REISUM
<valorie> B
<ricktimmis[m]> I can do a full install test tomorrow night, if it helps
<ricktimmis[m]> Onto the bare metal that is
<valorie> now is the time, sorry
<valorie> by tomorrow night we'll have a shiny new release
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> whose share.kde.org account is our artwork on?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> no clue
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the vision meeeting pdf is there, so must be Rick or Ovi?
<acheronuk> ricktimmis[m]: is the share.kde.org with our artwork in yours?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I think it's @Ovidiu
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> thanks
<valorie> torrents are seeding
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-27
<valorie> and dinner time
<ricktimmis[m]> Hi sorry @acheronuk busy day yesterday my girls dance performance's. I have a login to share.kde.org but I did not make the artwork, I think some of it was made by Andrea del sarto. Ovidiu-Florin knows more than I as he organised those logins for us.
<ricktimmis[m]> I can do some graphics work, sizing optimization but I am not good enough to make Vectors like the Bionic Beaver on the current banner
<ricktimmis[m]> @michealtunnel You have done such a great job on the Kubuntu video, I am so happy, thank you. I would like that featured on kubuntu.org homepages
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's already on our front page
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ricktimmis[m], at the moment, I only want to replace the old K gear logo with the fixed one
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 4.7K views for release video so far
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-28
<ricktimmis[m]> @acheronuk:matrix.org: will give you a nudge when am next on my laptop and we can take a look at what graphics you need, hopefully that'll be later today
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-29
<acheronuk> Telegram bust in Europe for a while https://twitter.com/telegram/status/990474364108894209
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1023x583) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/80M7VtEr/file_6287.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1022x559) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VuN3qOXn/file_6288.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1023x580) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/3SbdMvdy/file_6294.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I expect you to be on 18.10 already @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The Calculating Camel was announced? ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Crunchy Crocodile is still under wraps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Mark is still deciding that Calculating Camel is the best name. :P
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-20
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/popey/status/1252289302190526471
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-21
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-lts-final-release-status-tracking/15366/3
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-22
<valorie> thanks RikMills
<valorie> I was out of it today, because in the ER with a possible heart attack
<valorie> 'twas not, but still "unspecified chest pain"
<valorie> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :((
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *hugs*
<valorie> ty
<valorie> how are you, my dear?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Better but still not 100%
<valorie> also I'm elite!
<valorie> got a covid test
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Niceeee
<valorie> only person I know who's had one
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ouchhh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And you're in one of the big hotspots!
<valorie> well, an hour out
<valorie> the hospital seemed empty
<valorie> one 30 mins away is stuffed with covid patients
<valorie> they said they had been full but it had emptied out, which is good
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ouchhh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But that's good
<valorie> the states that shut down early are doing better
<valorie> sorry to say that ones like Georgia probably will be slammed
<valorie> and unfortunately that will hurt all of us
<valorie> crazy world we live in
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> For sure!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey @Valoriez oh boy, bit nerve racking for you, I hope you're feeling better now {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}
<RikMills> valorie: OMG. best wishes and hope you are fine to be home soon if not already!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://phabricator.kde.org/T12724
<RikMills> discussion on plasma 5.19 wallpaper ^
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have started doing a release blog post. Please improve it if you want!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie ah damn feel better!
<Rony> hii
<RikMills> bye
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x327) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/4bAO5Jkb/file_27954.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Just tinkering....
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Was the sample issue not white for the animal?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> sample issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The svg is white, but with the main lines (expect eyes) slighlty transparent.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I was also playing with the animal layer transparency there, so it is more so.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 853x651) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Bcv0I6rV/file_27956.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ah alright.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> GIMP has been crashing on me so I can't really use it so I'm going to have to learn a bit more about Inkscape if I did this one.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Or use a different machine.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @RikMills, Probably needs to be less so, to balance the LHS more
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I will do more tweaking later :)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x327) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zcOK0DWd/file_27957.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That looks pretty good!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> think the colour would work better on the site as well
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> plus it is more obviously part of the wallpaper
<valorie> thanks @ahoneybun
<valorie> @RikMills I like 'em both
<valorie> will look at the post in a bit
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-23
<valorie> RikMills: mparillo - I made a start on the post for kub.org but couldn't finish
<valorie> I need a pain pill and sleep
<valorie> left the draft and notes at the bottom
<tsimonq2> valorie: {{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> ty
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Personally, I prefer the blue one
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, I did until I did a little inline browser html hacking to see what it looked like on the site. It looks too slightly green, but grainy, too look good on it IMO
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1253382547171663881
<valorie> have started all the 20.04 torrents
<valorie> and removed all the 19.10s
<valorie> thanks so much RikMills for your heroic work this round
<valorie> <3
<valorie> amazing work
<valorie> @sick_rimmit how are you?
<valorie> how is the Focus effort going?
 * valorie is back on 20.04
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> as expected, flawless so far
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-24
<valorie> oops, user says "kubuntu.org is a bit misleading as it has the 20.04 banner but 18.04 release video"
<valorie> sounds like a bad link
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi @Valorie all OK here, we're in lockdown in the UK, but so far so good 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Actually re Focus - I've been a bit remiss in communicating back on that, apologies. I'll catch up with the team on Tuesday, and get some figures and provide a progress report. It's going pretty well, give the unforseen circumstances
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from RikMills: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/g766in/kubuntu_2004_lts_with_a_bit_of_buntu_branding_on/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from RikMills: Look what they did to my lovely Kubuntu 😱
<valorie> who wants Kubuntu with YARU????
<valorie> heresy
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-25
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ummmm I don't like it 😛
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I hate to admit, I sorta do. Would not have it on my machine though.
<valorie> I've never liked the gnome/ubuntu color scheme
<valorie> in fact, before I knew what they were (KDE/Gnome) I chose blue over brown
<valorie> and been happy ever since
<valorie> :-)
